# JD 322 Running Issues



## Guinness1921 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am having some internment running issues with my 322. In the past few weeks, when I am plowing my driveway with it, it seems that whenever I run into something or hit an uneven part of the concrete that the tractor just stutters and dies. After it dies out on me the 322 wont start back up for another 5 minutes or up to 2 hours sometimes. This has been new behavior as in the past month or so and the past 3, almost 4 years, I have owned it I have never had a problem with it not running right and I could always accelerate fast to push the snow as I needed, even if it kind of runs into something or not. I have given it a good inspection and I know it has enough oil and good gas in it but I dont know all the things about these tractors like I am sure you all do. 

Is it just an age problem or is there some kind of simple tune up I can do or something easy to replace? I know this 322 was made in the late 80's and it has 900 hours on it.

As much as I hate to take it into a John Deere dealer I might have too but please let me know if you all can think of anything. I do love my 322 and want to keep it running.

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Guinness1921, welcome to the tractor forum. 

My guess would be a defective safety switch. If you "jounce" upward in the seat when you hit an obstacle, the seat safety switch will shut the engine down if it fails to reconnect when your weight comes back down on the seat. Put a jumper wire in the seat safety connections and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Does your model have the 3 cylinder diesel engine fitted?, I would check the wiring to the engine cut out solenoid and then the solenoid seeing that you have a hard time restarting, could even be a bad connection to the solenoid and with a little bump, this may shift the connection a bit, not saying this is your problem but the time it takes to restart points that way some.


----------



## Guinness1921 (Feb 5, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Guinness1921, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> My guess would be a defective safety switch. If you "jounce" upward in the seat when you hit an obstacle, the seat safety switch will shut the engine down if it fails to reconnect when your weight comes back down on the seat. Put a jumper wire in the seat safety connections and see if the problem goes away.


Thanks!

I do have the seat safety switch button under the seat held down with a clamp and it has still been shutting off on me with even fairly small jarring. Do you think the switch could still be faulty?


----------



## Guinness1921 (Feb 5, 2021)

FredM said:


> Does your model have the 3 cylinder diesel engine fitted?, I would check the wiring to the engine cut out solenoid and then the solenoid seeing that you have a hard time restarting, could even be a bad connection to the solenoid and with a little bump, this may shift the connection a bit, not saying this is your problem but the time it takes to restart points that way some.


Thanks for your reply, it does not have the diesel engine. Would the gas engine still have this solenoid? My thoughts are this is an electrical problem possibly but without knowing a lot about this tractor it is hard to pin that stuff down.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know. Put a short jumper wire in place of it and see...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What model engine and brand does the tractor have, if you look under the carby bowl, can you see if there is solenoid with one or two wires coming from the bottom of it?.


----------



## Guinness1921 (Feb 5, 2021)

FredM said:


> What model engine and brand does the tractor have, if you look under the carby bowl, can you see if there is solenoid with one or two wires coming from the bottom of it?.


It says on the tag, Model: 3TG66UJ


----------

